# LOST FEMALE YELLOW LAB FOUND!!!!



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

I know this is a long shot but if any one is from the park rapids mn area keep an eye out for our yellow lab her name is zoie. She disapeared last night from the portage lake area , she dosent have her collar on ,lite iin color and very friendly weighs about 70 lbs. She will come to just about anyone ! please call my cell if you spot her 218-252-6407


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Dog has been found !!! Thank God for great neighbors!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

good news

a collar with name plate and a chip might be a good idea

glad shes home safe :beer:


----------

